# Epson Stylus pro 4800 sublimation help



## IvanCRO (May 3, 2018)

Hello everyone
I'm here because I need help with my sublimation printer.
I've been looking for all related posts by 2014 and I did not find or did not understand.

As the title says, I have the Epson Stylus PRO 4800 with sublimation ink.

1. In Croatia i buy J-Teck sublimation ink and i don`t have ICC profile.
Dealer said they don`t have it. Can anyone help me about that?

2. I use CMYK ink on left and right side in this oreder: LEFT(kcmy) RIGHT (kcmy)

The problem is that I can`t get good colors.

I do not know if the problem is only in the profiles or do I need some software that will split my left and right side.

BTW. I am working in Corel Draw x8 only.

Thanks in advance!!!! 
Ivan

P.S. Sorry for bad English


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Hi, I have a epson stylus pro 4000, and know exactly what you are talking about, I do have profiles for the printer, had to make.em myself with a spectrophotometer, they are for the SAI photoprint software, I think that they have a montly subscription, if you want to take that route I will send you the profile I made for Jteck inks, they are made for textile aplications not really for hard substrates. Another option for you is to buy a xrite device.that can profile printers and make a profile yourself. That way you will save a lot of money in the long run.

What is your main application? Textile, ceramics? Plaques?? Wholesale?? 

Becausr if your going to do a lot of printi g your better of buying a rip software and have someone make you a profile, believe me it is worth the investment, unless its a hobby, that is another thing.

Good Luck, Ill help you if I can.

-Cesar

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

There should be profiles out there as J-Teck is a popular ink and the 4800 although old was really popular. Maybe reach out to J-Tek and see if they have a distributor they can suggest. I would be careful spending too much money on a custom profile. The 4800 is an older printer and when the head goes it is worthless.


----------



## IvanCRO (May 3, 2018)

customprinted said:


> Hi, I have a epson stylus pro 4000, and know exactly what you are talking about, I do have profiles for the printer, had to make.em myself with a spectrophotometer, they are for the SAI photoprint software, I think that they have a montly subscription, if you want to take that route I will send you the profile I made for Jteck inks, they are made for textile aplications not really for hard substrates. Another option for you is to buy a xrite device.that can profile printers and make a profile yourself. That way you will save a lot of money in the long run.
> 
> What is your main application? Textile, ceramics? Plaques?? Wholesale??
> 
> ...




Thanks to your replay.

My main application is on Textile polyester. For ceramics and other i use Ricoh 3110 with sublisplash colors.

I would be very grateful if you can send me your profiles for J-teck colors. 

I have send mail to J-teck and ask them for profiles but no response.

I will send u private message with my e-mail.

P.S. Just to check. You have the same color scheme LEFT(kcmy) RIGHT (kcmy)? or you use Light Cyan, Light black ect.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

I do not have a dual.Cmyk, and the profile.that I have is not a dual cmyk, only uses the left bank of colors no light colors. 

You can reach me at [email protected]

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanCRO (May 3, 2018)

customprinted said:


> I do not have a dual.Cmyk, and the profile.that I have is not a dual cmyk, only uses the left bank of colors no light colors.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I sent you a mail 3 days ago. check spam if you did not receive it


----------



## tarajenay (May 27, 2011)

Hello,

I have been using a custom made profile for Jayteck (J-next subly) and an Epson 4880 which I think is very similar to what you have. My Jay-teck distributor made it for me with his spectrometer. I would be happy to send you a copy.

Send me a private message here on T-shirt forums if you want to give it a try.


----------



## IvanCRO (May 3, 2018)

tarajenay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been using a custom made profile for Jayteck (J-next subly) and an Epson 4880 which I think is very similar to what you have. My Jay-teck distributor made it for me with his spectrometer. I would be happy to send you a copy.
> 
> Send me a private message here on T-shirt forums if you want to give it a try.


You have a message. Thx


----------



## tysonc (Jul 2, 2020)

I am new to the sublimation world and have set up an Epson 4800. I am not getting the colors to come out with any of the setting I have. Can someone recommend how to solve this problem. I am having the most trouble with photos. I run Illustrator and Photoshop on a Mac. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

You need an ICC profile that matches your ink and printer. Ink supplier typically provides.


----------

